# Ym1700 engine swap question



## mriss (5 mo ago)

Can you replace a 2T engine with a 3t from a ym2500? I have a YM 1700 that need rebuilt but have located a ym2500 with a good engine. Thanks for any help


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know anything but would "guess" you could not. At least not without much travail.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

mriss said:


> Can you replace a 2T engine with a 3T from a ym2500? I have a YM 1700 that need rebuilt but have located a ym2500 with a good engine. Thanks for any help


Simple answer is no. 

In reality, if the YM2500 engine is in good shape, the rest of it is basically a John Deere 850. The 3T80 is reliable. 

The YM1700 'should' swap with a YM2000 aka YM240 as these are on the same chassis design. The YM1700 and YM2500 (JD850) are totally different chassis design. 

Some of the manuals are on this site in the RESOURCE MANAGER and the larger file sized manuals are on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, link below in my signature.


----------

